# Mensa IQ test



## PresbyDane (May 22, 2009)

I just did mine on the mensa site on the web and got an 121 iq score and I wondered how all of you do in the iq department, lets prove that christians are the smartest people, find out what yours is and post it here.


----------



## sastark (May 22, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I just did mine on the mensa site on the web and got an 121 iq score and I wondered how all of you do in the iq department, *lets prove that christians are the smartest people*, find out what yours is and post it here.



You realize that is only _one_ possible outcome, right?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 22, 2009)

Martin, I know you mean well, but I think this thread would become a forum for pride at one's intellectual attainment.


----------

